
The State of Machine Translation Research: A Conference Writeup - data_nat
https://medium.com/@natasha.latysheva/machine-translation-summit-2019-impressions-summary-and-notes-d8258abbff5c
======
data_nat
Hi all, author here. Recently I went to a pretty interesting machine
translation conference and decided to properly write up my impressions and
notes of the content. I decided to make this public via Medium, in case others
find it illuminating to learn about the current state of research in machine
translation.

Both of the post links are here (content divided into 2 due to the length):

\- Part I Link: [https://medium.com/@natasha.latysheva/machine-translation-
su...](https://medium.com/@natasha.latysheva/machine-translation-
summit-2019-impressions-summary-and-notes-d8258abbff5c)

\- Part II Link: [https://medium.com/@natasha.latysheva/machine-translation-
su...](https://medium.com/@natasha.latysheva/machine-translation-
summit-2019-impressions-summary-and-notes-part-ii-2d7acce804ec))

Let me know if you have any feedback or spot any errors, these are my first
Medium posts so I'm just getting started :)

